# Grunt/moan when going into labor?



## billmac (Sep 8, 2008)

I have a doe who is pregnant, and I think going into labor. Bagging up big time for a few weeks. We didn't see the mating so I don't know the exact due date.

She's been doing little grunt/moans since last night. Her tendons are squishy so I think everything is fine, but my other does didn't do the grunt/moan when in labor so I wanted to check. She's uncomfortable, but she ate fine last night and this morning, and pooping fine.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Some moms are more vocal then others; )..i wouldn't worry as long as she is well otherwise. 

Happy kidding


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

I agree with Cathy.
Moaning & groaning is normal & some more vocal than others. 
This is when I wish we had sound. Hard labor when a doe is delivering is often accompanied by deep grunts.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I too agree.


----------



## billmac (Sep 8, 2008)

Nothing happening yet. She's big enough to burst. Puffy in the back end, but no discharge. Weird thing tonight. I just went in to check on her, and she's in the pen, chewing on fast forward. I don't think there was anything in her mouth, just chewing like crazy. Fine in every other way. Weird.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Ya... My Lamancha is doing the same


----------



## billmac (Sep 8, 2008)

Is she in labor?


----------



## billmac (Sep 8, 2008)

OK, so much for the urgency. I figured the grunt/moans meant kidding was imminent. Not so, apparently. Two days and counting.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Yeah *sigh* some of mine groan & moan, Even ones who aren't pregnant!:laugh:


----------



## billmac (Sep 8, 2008)

OK. Starting to worry a bit. Can this go on for days? She's not straining or pawing or anything, eating OK. No discharge. But she's really uncomfortable. I wish I knew her due date, but I don't. She's huge. Udder is huge.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Yes it can go on for days, she's just letting you know she is not happy with the condition she is in. Ive had a few that do the grunting thing all the time and not be even close to kidding  as long as she isn't really pushing, pawing at the ground or anything like that she is just unhappy


----------



## billmac (Sep 8, 2008)

I have a tendency to overreact when my animals are sick and start throwing the kitchen sink at them, medicine-wise.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

lol I can't say anything because Ive been known to do the same. I had a doe, Annabell, I bought bred and no due date. She drove me crazy like your girl is doing. Every night I swore that was the night she was having kids because she would grunt and groan and get a dazed look on her face. 6 years in and they still throw me for a loop when it comes to watching for signs of kidding lol


----------



## billmac (Sep 8, 2008)

Well, I've been thinking this for days, but I think tonight is the night. She didn't eat much tonight, she's wandering, pawing, and is generally unhappy. No discharge though.


----------



## Gertie (Sep 2, 2012)

Exciting! Keep us posted!


----------



## billmac (Sep 8, 2008)

They're here! Boy and girl. Boy first, and really difficult birth. He came the right way, but a super tight squeeze. I had to do some firm tugging to finally get him out. Girl came head first like she was shot from a cannon.

Mom has me worried a bit. She's licking them like crazy, but is skipping away when they try to nurse. I gave them a squirt of Nutri-drench and they are on their feet, but she doesn't seem to want to let them nurse. I know I probably interfere too much with these things, but I can't relax until I see them nurse. Should I just leave them to figure it out?


----------



## jblynnb (Feb 9, 2016)

If her udders are swollen and painful, that would explain her not allowing them to milk. I would either hold her so the babies can get in and do their thing, or put her on a milk stand and milk some out myself to relieve pressure so she will let the babies nurse. They have to get the colostrum in them pretty soon after birth.
My doe that just kidded on Monday had 1 side that was so full, it hurt and she wouldn't let the kid near it. After I milked it a few times, I saw him finally nursing from that side.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You can also give a shot of Banamine for the pain.


----------



## billmac (Sep 8, 2008)

They were born about midnight, and by the time we got them cleaned up and everything settled, it was about 1:30, so we went to bed and left them to it.

As of this morning, one side of her udder is slack, and the kids don't seem unhappy, so she's letting them nurse. I milked out the other side to relieve the pressure, but I'm happier now and they seem to be also.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Congrats! See if you can encourage them to nurse the other side. If it's too full they'll only go for the easy side.


----------



## wndngrvr (Dec 10, 2011)

Sounds like your girl is just very uncomfortable. I have one that becomes quite the drama queen if she gets very big. Sits instead of laying down - groans a lot. I just give her a lot of attention and tell her I know how she feels. If she isn't having any labor signs there is probably no reason to worry. They all react so different I find.


----------

